# 99 Dodge 2500 Steering gearbox



## sagedog (Mar 11, 2003)

Is this a box that is adjustable? Steering is getting kind of sloppy. All of the other steering components seem to be in good condition. This truck has 122,000 k on it


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes,the box is adjustable,but it may need a replacement if it is badly worn.

Go here to check out the Dodge adjusment info.

Adjustment as per Dodge TSB - in the truck

Replacement and adjustment out of the truck

Make sure the track bar,and the steering shaft is in good shape,they are common on the Dodge's,and it will wander real bad.


----------



## SWR11 (Mar 23, 2003)

I have a 99 diesel and the box leaks like a siv. I ask the dealer about seals and he recommend a new box.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The boxes are noted for lower bearing play,which causes the pitman shaft to move and the seal to leak.If you have any play,it's time for a new box.

Check the top cover bolts,as they tend to come loose and cause major PS oil leaks as well.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

My 2000 wandered slightly since I bought it, I tightened the steering box a little,that helped,then i added this steering stablizer. This is a great idea for anyone with a Ram,more so if you have the heavy Cummins engine,and a heavy plow. if your blowing the seals right out the bottom,this will help you a lot. Id replace the seal,tighten the box,and add this brace,and you should be all set. I was able to use the brace with my Boss plow frame,with slight trimming of the brace ends,it took a while to test fit,and I had to remove the plow braces to install it,but I think it was worth it. My steering is better now than ever, this brace takes a lot of load off the box,and with my 1000lb plow,that is what I needed. John http://www.turbodieselregister.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=64315&highlight=steering


----------

